# ¿Como diseño un circuito para abrir y cerrar puertas?



## Edgar O (Nov 14, 2007)

Que tal, escribo para preguntar sobre como puedo diseñar un circuito para abrir y cerrar puertas, como las que estan en muchos supermercados o centros comerciales, se supone que debo usar opamps y 555's.
Si me pudieran ayudar seria de gran utilidad, bueno espero respuesta


----------



## Dano (Nov 14, 2007)

Tu te refieres a las puertas corredizas que cuando te acercas se abren? SI es así, necesitas más cosas que un 555, creo que las que se venden usan un sistema con lasers infrarojos.

Saludos


----------



## Edgar O (Nov 14, 2007)

si de esas puertas me refiero, y pues se supone que debe de ser con los opamps y con 555, pero si hay alguna otra manera de hacerlo, toda sugerencia es bienvenida, lo que si es que lo tengo que diseñar, no puedo comprarlo ya hecho


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola Edgar O

Si vas a diseñar el cirsuito, por lo menos deberías comprar un sensor infrarrojo (los empleados en los sistemas de alarma), el cual detectarìa la presencia de las personas frente a la puerta.

Cuando se detecta la presencia de una persona, se activa el relé del sensor infrarrojo y a través de él, deberías activar un circuito para la apertura de la puerta (motor eléctrico, por ejemplo).

Este deberá ser controlado por finales de carrera, los cuales desconectarán el motor para que no siga abriendo/cerrando la puerta.

Deberías temporizar un tiempo adecuado para que las personas puedan pasar a través de la puerta antes de que esta se cierre.

Cumplido el tiempo, se activa una señal que cierra la puerta, se invierten las conexiones del motor eléctrico (para que gire al revés) y el motor se detendrá cuando se llegue al otro final de carrera (puerta cerrada).

Lo recomendable sería utilizar un microcontrolador (PIC por ejemplo) para controlar todo el proceso.

Suerte y espero te sirva la información.


----------



## kritol025 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola a todos, tengo un proyecto similar al de Edgar O. necesito automatizar la palanca de la entrada de un parqueadero, pero esta se debe abrir al estar cerca el carro, esperar a que pase y luego cerrarse teniendo en cuenta que no vaya a tocar a el carro. Despues de que se cierra la palanca nuevamente, se generaria algo asi como en el dipswitch un 1 que va a un contador.

Solicito información de como automatizar esto, pues la parte mecanica tambien es algo compleja.

gracias por su colaboracion.
pd: el contador ya esta hecho


----------



## juanmanuel (May 27, 2009)

Hola, estoy trabajando en un colegio de educacion especial y quisiera montar en una puerta normal un pulsador con  un sensor de infrarrojos en el pulsador que vaya conectado a un receptor de la puerta y que cuando el niño pulse el infrarrojos mande una señal al receptor de la puerta y esta se abra o se cierra como si fuera un mando adistancia. La duda es que tipo de sensor de infrarrojos y que receptor necesito para poder hacerlo. Haber si me podeis hechar una mano. Muchas gracias.


----------



## emadri (Nov 13, 2010)

gabrielg dijo:


> Hola gabriel, mira estoy haciendo un trabajo de unas puertas automatizadas, las voy a hacer con infrarrojos, y necesito hacer todo lo que vos digiste de los controladores de los finales de carrera, etc. El punto es que si no tienes ejemplos de ayuda que me puedan ayudar a realizar mi proyecto. Gracias pro su ayuda,


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

En GM instalamos unas puertas  y cortinas automáticas, cuando se paraba un vehiculo al frente o una perona esta se habria  y tras un tiempo y haber salido del area posterior cerraban

Es decir tenia un doble sensor por cada lado cuando uno habria el otro cerraba retardado

Para esto se utilizaron una barreras Newman, que utiliza un "espejo" plástico se disponina el espejo en el piso dentro de una tortuga preparada al efecto las salidas activaban los motores, si era apertura era inmediata si era cierre lo hacia retardado con un temp de la misma marca a su vez estaba combinado con unas llaves que cambiaban de manual a automático muy simple y muy efectivo obviamente tambien se utilizaban finales de carrera para detener y posicionar tanto las puertas como las cortinas. es decir los finales estan en serie con el acciónamiento del motor conectadod como NC al ser alcanzados habren el circuito se utiliza doble inversor para que el otro cambie el trabajo del otro accionamiento y pase a cierre retardado


----------



## emadri (Nov 13, 2010)

Pos si ocupo diseñar lo mismo, lo que voy a hacer es que voy a diseñar una puerta, ya que una sera de salida y otra de entrada jeje asi se simplifica el circuito, y en cierta forma es util. El problema es que soy principiante en la electronica y ocupo circuitos de ayuda que me ayuden para el diseño del mio.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

Que bien eso queire decir que eres un padawan, te recomiendo inscribirte en la escuela de padwanes de Ezavalla y /o la de Fogonazo.... jejeje
Pequeña broma


----------



## emadri (Nov 13, 2010)

pos si me ayudan en mi problema, de una me inscribo jejejeje, pero man sabes de algun circuito que me pueda servir?? gracias


----------



## JORGE GARZON (Nov 14, 2010)

Edgar O dijo:


> Que tal, escribo para preguntar sobre como puedo diseñar un circuito para abrir y cerrar puertas, como las que estan en muchos supermercados o centros comerciales, se supone que debo usar opamps y 555's.
> Si me pudieran ayudar seria de gran utilidad, bueno espero respuesta


Puedes darme mas detalles de lo que quieres hacer... creo que te refieres a las llamas
das "puertas magicas" que generalmente son de vidrio y las vemos en los grandes almacenes, se operan cuando alguien se acerca a la puerta y se cierran luego que ha pasado un tiempo despues que no ha sido activado el sensor IR o llamado tambien radar. Hay dos radares , uno afuera y otro adentro del almacen, estos radares son de dos tipos de deteccion, de sensibilidad cónica, y de sensibilidad como abanico.
Puedes ver mi pagina WWW.garajeselectronicos.com Somos especialistas en todo tipo de puertas electronicas y si me contactas a traves del correo podria ayudarte.
Asi como para quien quiere alguna explicacion acerca de como mover las talanqueras tipo parqueadero y en fin todos los accesos automaticos, con tarjetas de proximidad... op con tarjetas de contacto etc..
Luego te escribire cuando tenga alguna respuesta de ustedes
Jorge Garzon


----------



## emadri (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola, yo tambien tengo el mismo problema, y de echo ocupo hacer un circuito que tenga todo lo que vos has dicho, puertas que se habra con sensor infrarrojo, con timer de cerrado, finales de carrera y revertir el motor para que cierre. Te agradeceria si me ayudaras con el circuito, o me enviaras uno que me pueda servir. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2010)

JORGE GARZON dijo:


> Puedes darme mas detalles de lo que quieres hacer... creo que te refieres a las llamas
> das "puertas magicas" que generalmente son de vidrio y las vemos en los grandes almacenes, se operan cuando alguien se acerca a la puerta y se cierran luego que ha pasado un tiempo despues que no ha sido activado el sensor IR o llamado tambien radar. Hay dos radares , uno afuera y otro adentro del almacen, estos radares son de dos tipos de deteccion, de sensibilidad cónica, y de sensibilidad como abanico.
> Puedes ver mi pagina WWW.garajeselectronicos.com Somos especialistas en todo tipo de puertas electronicas y si me contactas a traves del correo podria ayudarte.
> Asi como para quien quiere alguna explicacion acerca de como mover las talanqueras tipo parqueadero y en fin todos los accesos automaticos, con tarjetas de proximidad... op con tarjetas de contacto etc..
> ...




Perdón amigo estas ofreciendo ayuda o que?,  me parece que estas haciendo propganda y en tal caso estas en total infracción a las reglas de este foro y de la mayoria....

Tal como lo veo te haces propaganda de lo que tu ofertas, por lo tanto hay un lucro de por medio, y aqui lo que buscan ea yuda de como realizar el control y no que tu hagas tu "negocio"
Yo que tu miraria un poco las reglas del foro y borraria lo que has puesto antes que te lo borren......



emadri dijo:


> Hola, yo tambien tengo el mismo problema, y de echo ocupo hacer un circuito que tenga todo lo que vos has dicho, puertas que se habra con sensor infrarrojo, con timer de cerrado, finales de carrera y revertir el motor para que cierre. Te agradeceria si me ayudaras con el circuito, o me enviaras uno que me pueda servir. Gracias por la ayuda



Has siquiera intentado hacer una linea sobre papel? lo que te han pedido no es muy dificil, y no es que nadie te quiera ayudar, es que tu tienes que mostrar alguna voluntad, en el foro cuando alguien pide que le hagan todo, no te responden y no por ser malos es para no hacerte un mal a ti, ni siquiera has subido tu "idea" de como hacerlo, han dado pistas y casi resuelto el tema, si al menos subieras en base a lo que sabes y lo que te han explicado un diagrama simple pero nada esto suena a "ley del mínimo esfuerzo"
Que tan dificils es graficar primero un motor su alimentación una interrupoción puerta cerrada otra interrupción puerta habierta.....
partiendo de alli vas modificando primero trata la apertura el sensor es lo mismo que un disparro busca circuito de disparo enclavado es decir pulsas y dejas un relay activado, eso no es nada dificill

Como harias para que aprrentando un boton un relay quede pegado y apretando otro se despegue.

por un lado de la bobina conectada a un lado de la fuente por otro el boton al ser pulsado cierra el circuito, pero si lo sueltas el relay se abre.....
Debes utilizar un contacto del relay para que te supla el boton cuando lo sueltas y..... ya hable demasiado me fui de boca ahora sigan ustedes....


----------



## JORGE GARZON (Nov 16, 2010)

Respetados Amigos del foro
Creo que debemos saber ciertas cosas para automatizar una puerta con un circuito infrarojo.
Primero debemos conocer como funciona un sistema infrarojo.
Esta compuesto de dos circuitos: un Emisor y un Receptor.
El emisor emite una luz “invisible” que oscila a una frecuencia por ejemplo 10.000 hertz, cuando esta encendido. 
El receptor estará sintonizado a esa frecuencia y cuando el haz de luz invisible incida sobre el diodo receptor , entonces dará una señal de advertencia de la insidencia, cuando la insidencia se corta, también produce una señal “diciendo” que ha cesado de recibir señal.
Para comprender como funciona un  circuito con diodos infrarrojos les sugiero ver la pagina
www.scribd.com/doc/3678453/SENSOR-INFRARROJO-Teoria-y-practica .
Una vez medio introducido en el tema te sugiero ver la hoja de datos del integrado LM567 en la siguiente dirección  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8984/NSC/LM567.html
Porque con este integrado se puede hacer un circuito que alimenta un diodo emisor (generalmente blanco) y con el mismo integrado se realiza la recepción por medio de un diodo receptor infrarojo (generalmente  Lila o rosa oscuro).
Estoy repasando el circuito en mi protoboard y apenas me funcione correctamente, lo colocare aquí en el foro.
Por ahora les sugiero leer las paginas que relacioné para documentarnos.
Tambien es bueno recordarles que los diodos IR se deben comprar en parejas emisor  receptor cuando se quiere hacer un circuito como el que pretenden hacer ustedes.
El diodo emisor se colocará pejm a la izquierda del marco de la puerta, y al lado derecho se coloca el diodo receptor, enfrentados para que el integrado IC se encuen tre  en estado de salida pasivo o bajo, cuando se corta el rayo se pierde sintonía y el IC produce una señal que moverá un relé que a su vez activará la carga o motor en cuestión.
Es posible que para el movimiento de la puerta necesites un motor que gire en los dos sentidos, sugiero un motor DC, asi como también un nuevo circuito que yo personalmente muevo con un PIC en este caso un 16f84, el cual programo para que invierta el giro por cada vez que se opere el circuito infrarrojo o el pulsador del control remoto.


----------



## emadri (Nov 16, 2010)

Loko gracias por la ayuda, no es q quiera q me den las puertas hechas, es apenas estoy comenzando mi carrera de ing y el profe nos dejo hacer este trabajo de las puertas automatizadas, y el problema es q yo no e llevado nada de electronica...... yo se q es un circuito sencillo (sabiendo un poco de electronica) pero yo no sabia ni como usar una protoboard jajajaja (con eso les digo todo) pero le agradesco la ayuda!!! Gracias jeje


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2010)

Amigo sera mejor que empieces a utiliar el protoboard, ha hacer humear el soldador, a llenar el ambiente de aroma a resina(no del feo olor a resitencias carbonizadas, electroliticos reventados y  y silicio derretido) porque en algún momento terminaras tu carrera y si no haces nada, estas en el horno amigo, tu mismo das a entender que no has presentado nada! y eso no muestra mucho interes por aprender... estas en la carrera correcta, lo haces porque te agrada? o tal vez te exigen que estudies algo? no lo hagas por ese motivo si es que es lo que tu desas sigue adelante, pero pon más interés... ya que cuando te recibas vas a tener que dar respuestas y tal vez pierdas oportunidades por no  prepararte...
Si no sabes nada inica un curso, fija te en el forlo o internet hay miles de pequeños proyectos para hacer y aprender, haciendo es como se aprende, la teoria debe ir con práctica, sola no te servira para nada,

La teoria te ayudara en la práctica, hay muchas forma de hacer muchas cosas muy simples, pero hasta que no lo haces con tus manos no las vas aprender.... tienes simuladores muy buenos para probar prueba alli luego en el mundo real.... aprende haciendo y el dia que te recibas seras un gran profesional

Saludos


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 29, 2011)

bueno aqui dejo un proyecto bastante sencillo de este tema y espero que les sirva o que les ayude


----------

